
Scientists now thing being overweight can protect your health - elil17
https://qz.com/550527/obesity-paradox-scientists-now-think-that-being-overweight-is-sometimes-good-for-your-health/
======
Yaa101
It is not strange, we slightly heavier persons have much more energy for the
body to fight of external problems like virii and bacteria, besides I have
seen a lot of "fit" people who are heavier and a lot of ill ones who are thin.
thin == fit has more to do with fashion and culture than with health. Many
people don't realize that all of us are the decendents of the wealthy and fat
in the middle ages.

~~~
elil17
I totally agree - I think the biggest problem with the article is that it
frames this as a “paradox.” Based on theory and what’s been observed, there is
no paradox - it’s a simple fact that the common weight-health paradigm is a
myth.

